# Goats not eating?



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

3 of our does (in a group of 16) are not eating well. This just started in the past few days.

The first goat, is a 14 month old, kidded on Saturday, everything normal. Monday, she won't eat her grain, and nit picks her hay. No temp. Has been on Free choice Alfalfa, with grain. Was wormed with Cydectin 24 hours after kidding, on Monday when she stopped eating grain I started her on CMPK, and gave vit. B complex + Bose shot. She dose have a tooth coming in funny in front, but she doesn't even try to eat grain. Acting normal, walking, running, bright eyes, etc.

Second goat, 5 year old, Stopped eating grain Monday, Nit picks hay, same diet, temp. Norm. This goat kidded in Feb and developed a uterine infection, we treated with anabiotics, but were not able to do a flush at the time, but are now able to do it in the next few days. She is also on the CMPK and was given vit. B complex. She is eating even less hay then the first goat, and acts a little down.

Third goat, 5 year old, kidded in Feb. eats very little grain, and some hay. But this goat has a history of not being piggish when it comes to grain. She is otherwise norm. I haven't done anything with her yet just keeping a close eye.


Any idea what could be going on? What else to give? I ran a fecal on 2 does in the same group not but 2 weeks ago, and everything was low, I'm going to try and check one of these girls in the next few days, and see if I see anything. 

I hate it when my girls get sick.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I know it's such a bummer when our animals are "off". It sounds like you are really on top of things physically...I don't really have anything to help out. I just know it's hard when they don't feel good and SOOO frustrating trying to guess what's wrong


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

It's very important to keep them eating. Offer them a variety of food and cut some browse or pine branches if you have any. You can also feed some probios or yeast.
I would suspect lactation ketosis. You can use ketone strips (from a pharmacy) to diagnose. Although the commercial tests detect only two of three ketone bodies, so you can get a false negative test.
Anyway, ketosis treatment is 35-40 ccs of propylene glycol orally twice a day for 3-4 days, no more, or until she is eating forage well. P.G. is available at feed stores. Thiamine should also be given, but you've covered that with the vitamin B. shot. 

Dextrose & sucrose-sugar/molasses/karo syrup- have also been used but those sugars are utilized differently that P.G. and don't raise the doe's blood glucose level as quickly and effectively. CMPK uses dextrose as the sugar source- at least my bottle does. 

Monitor rumen fuction. Put your hand on the doe's left flank. The rumen should feel doughy, and have a ripple/contraction at least once every 1-2 minutes. Does who don't have rumen contractions are really ill and should get a glucose IV from a vet. 

Lactation ketosis usually has an underlying infection- metritis or mastitis- as a cause, so does should get antibiotics even if they show no sign of infection.

We had a round of lactation ketosis here on Sunday, so all the above info is from our consulting vet who teaches at U of Iowa and is an outstanding Togg breeder of 30+ years. Our doe was back to normal in two days.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I would also give them some Probias, if you do not have that then some yogurt with live cultures. It sounds like you might have to get some bacteria back in the stomach. I would also some molasses water or water with electrolytes, to keep them hydrated. Offer them raises, BOSS, or anything they will eat.


----------

